# Fifth Wheel Weight questions



## mmwall2 (Sep 26, 2002)

My husband & I  are just starting to think about moving up from a very small tow behind (13 feet!)to a 5th wheel.  While we are very familiar with the weight meanings for tt, we are not for the 5th wheels so here goes:
   1.  Does the "dry weight" listed for the 5th wheel include the pin weight?
   2.  Do you subtract the pin weight from the dry weight when the 5th wheel is attached to the truck, & then add in the weight of supplies, and any liquids etc that are in the trailer to figure the tow capacity of the truck (the real question is the subtraction of the pin weight)?
   3.  When the 5th wheel is attached to the tow vehicle, we assume the pin weight has to be considered in to the TOW vehicles overall weight limits such as bed weight limits, overall combined weight limits and not so much in it's tow capacity?  However we are firm believers of just because you can tow something doesn't mean you should tow it.  We always like to leave quite a lot of breathing room.
   4.  How close to the GVWR of the 5th wheel do you comfortably get with your tow vehicles capacity?
Hope this all makes sense!! And thanks in advance with any help that you can offer.
Marty


----------



## C Nash (Sep 26, 2002)

Fifth Wheel Weight questions

1-Yes
2-No
3-Pin weight bed weight limits-yes
4-80%
"However we are firm believers of just because you can tow something doesn't mean you should tow it"
Keep this thought and you will be ok.


----------

